# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  Orca TL450 Jumbo Nano Reef Aquarium

## Timo

> Described by it's maker as; Novel, Vogue and Larruping aspect and Design it has a creative slide-type and turn-over type structure, the aquarium lid can be slid back and forth or turned over around the rear hinge.  Further more, the aquarium lid can be slid & turned over to hang vertically on the rear wall outside the aquarium. This really is Reef keeping made easy with the new Orca TL450 Nano Reef System. This brand new  aquarium is completely self contained.
> 
> This newest edition to the Nano Reef Cubes comes complete with filter system incorporating Heater, Protein Skimmer, UV Steriliser, LED Lights, Cooling Fans, Water Pump and built in bio chemical filtration system, 2 x 18w T5 10000k Lighting.
> 
> 
> This affordable aquarium is perfect for not only the reef keeping specialist but is also a great place to start for the beggining hobbyist.
> 
> Dimensions: 403l x 460h x 484w


This is looks a good small nano tank. I thinking of getting one of these. Has anyone on here got one?

----------


## Gary R

yes me  :Smile:  

its the one that i have the seahores in 
This as a skimmer built in to it ...but it does give the tank alot of bubbles and it as a 6w uv light which is connected to the pump not to bad for Â£149

PS it comes with a nice black stand as well

----------


## Timo

I was having a look at these tanks in the shop at the weekend. I like the built in skimmer, very small did wonder if it was a gimic or actually works?

Read also you might need a better powerhead for water flow, do you think so?

----------


## Gary R

yes the only let down is the pump....i dont think it is big enough to get a good flow around the tank, it is ok for sea horse's but thats about it, i dont know if you could get much bigger as there is little room were the other sits...the only other place and you would have to add a 2nd pump would be on the outlet side at the back.

o and to add the skimmer does work after a bit of messing about

----------


## Ian

what fish could you cactually keep in this? i thought most would grow too big?

----------


## Timo

Small damsels
Anglers
Gobys
Manderins
Small wrasses
Clowns

Just remember not to over stock. Tank system looks like it could support 3-4 fish in totall.

----------


## Gary R

> Small damsels
> Anglers
> Gobys
> Manderins
> Small wrasses
> Clowns
> 
> Just remember not to over stock. Tank system looks like it could support 3-4 fish in totall.


seahorses and pipe fish but you need to know what you are doing with these sort of fish and you need to keep of top of the tank with checking your water everyday

----------


## Timo

Well i went to Sixhills last night told Gary there they was Â£120 on ebay and Alan the gaffer said he would match that so i got one.

Will post pics soon................

----------

